# Please Help Identify Usa Makers Mark



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey.  I am looking to identify the makers mark on these threading dies.  It's the ones with the 2 humps with a cross above and in the middle. Thanks in advance.  I have tried to figure it out but can't and it's driving me crazy not knowing.   
Thanks
Dylan.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 28, 2016)

Playingwithmetal said:


> Hey.  I am looking to identify the makers mark on these threading dies.  It's the ones with the 2 humps with a cross above and in the middle. Thanks in advance.  I have tried to figure it out but can't and it's driving me crazy not knowing.
> Thanks
> Dylan.
> 
> ...


Greenfield Tap and Die.  Old school, very high quality...


----------



## wawoodman (Jan 28, 2016)

Bob nailed it. I think I have a couple that are older than I am!


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 28, 2016)

I have some GTD taps and dies that are 30 years or more older than I am, and I am 65.  Also taps and dies from Morse, Card, Threadwell, Lucky, Butterfield, Handy, Pratt & Whitney, Vermont, Winter Bros., Bay State, Star, and others.  Some of those are from the turn of the 20th century.  Even a few handmade taps and die plates, no markings, obviously handmade, crude but usable.  Unknown sizes, unknown provenance.  I got lucky and made a major haul of them at an estate sale.  I sold about 200 taps and about 100 dies after sorting down from the ones that I thought were the best.  All of them were minimum 50 years old and in very good condition, and cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 28, 2016)

Sweet.   What would be a fair price for a single die as in the photos ?
thanks
Dylan


----------



## Billh50 (Jan 29, 2016)

A single Greenfield die new go for anywhere from $14 on up depending on thread size. But of course I would not pay that much unless I had no choice and needed it badly.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 29, 2016)

My experiences at selling nice old high quality taps and dies in excellent condition is that people are not really that interested and only want to pay scrap metal prices for them.  Great for buying, but don't plan to fund your retirement with your vintage tap and die collection...   ;-)

Hopefully you can do better.


----------



## Playingwithmetal (Jan 29, 2016)

That sounds about right.  I bought about 75 of them on eBay for $29 shipped.  I think for that price I'm happy to keep them all.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Jan 29, 2016)

http://thumbs4.picclick.com/d/l400/pict/161928254551_/VTG-GTD-Greenfield-Taps-303-Lot-of-5.jpg


----------



## george wilson (Jan 30, 2016)

+1 on the I.D.. Those are ADJUSTABLE,too. Something that has fallen by the wayside over the years. I still have my CRAFTSMAN set from 1963. They are adjustable. Newer sets are not.


----------

